# WTF???



## Exadus (Jul 6, 2010)

WTF? I Have posted something here. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE DELETE POSTS????????????????????????
YOU CAN USE THE EDIT BUTON AND TELL THE OWNER OF THE POST WHAT IS WRONG AND WHAT IS NOT...

WTF??? WHERE ARE YOU PEOPLE LIVE? UNDERGROUND?

OMG...


----------

